# Flounder rig for sale



## Sea~N~Red (May 16, 2010)

I am selling my flounder rig, I don't have time anymore, I have 16 ft tide craft tri hull, 70 hp Johnson runs good tilt trim, trolling motor, aluminum light guards, brackets, leaning rail, console rail with rod holders, poling platform with rod holders, boat does need some work but does work.. The first 1,200.00 takes it!!! If you looking for flounder boat don't miss this only thing it needs is generator text 850/7nine one 20nine5 thanks


----------

